# 2011 USA Barbque Competition



## realtorterry (May 5, 2011)

Is any one going to the Vegas competition at the Orleans. I believe they are giving away $400,000 in prize money with $125,000 going to first? Looks to be huge!! I'm not that far away myself, but I won't be able to attend


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 5, 2011)

Damn thats a big prize fund.


----------



## miamirick (May 5, 2011)

terry

is there a website for this competiotion  i would like to read through it


----------



## fpnmf (May 5, 2011)

miamirick said:


> terry
> 
> is there a website for this competiotion  i would like to read through it


I am not terry...but I do know mr google...

http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com/las-vegas-home.html


----------



## realtorterry (May 5, 2011)

Looks like Craig beat me to it! Wish I could go it sounds like it will be huge?


----------



## miamirick (May 5, 2011)

take a look at the sponsers,,   anything jump vout at you guys as starange?


----------



## beer-b-q (May 5, 2011)

miamirick said:


> take a look at the sponsers,,   anything jump vout at you guys as starange?


That the average BBQ enthusiast is a Member of KCBS also a Drunk that listens to the News on Radio while going to college at UNLV and wants to rent a Jambo Pit?...


----------

